# Breeding Shrimp



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay so I'm pretty new to this site so I'll introduce myself as a hobbyist. I've always had a passion for fish as a child ever since we bought our first 20 gallon community tank. The fish kept dying and we didn't know why, at the time the fish store told us to clean everything with regular tap water and we knew nothing of beneficial bacteria. A couple years ago as a birthday present I got a 55 gallon FW setup with some cichlids. I quickly upgraded to a 120 gallon with LOTS of cichlids  and a fire eel. After some crazy personal problems I didn't have the time to take care of it so I sold it. I now have a 20 gallon FW community tank and am looking for a small little shrimp breeder. I'm on a tight budget but I think I've found a good deal. Now I'm just wondering what the best type of shrimp is to breed. I'm looking for something hardy but also very popular so I can hopefully get good value from selling/trading my shrimp in. Please share your thoughts and any tips tricks you gurus may have.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

i don't think you should ever focus on the value of trading/selling shrimp.. you will definitely have a few casualties before getting the hang of it. as for the kind of shrimp to get, you will want to start with a caridina species since they are hardier and more prolific. cherry shrimp will cost you on average a buck a piece, and are definitely the easiest to breed. dont expect to breed and sell your shrimp, do it for the hobby


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Is it possible to have many different types of shrimp in one tank? And even cross breed them?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

you can keep neocardinas and cardinas in one tank and they wont interbreed. neocardinas (cherries, yellow, blue pearls, rilis, snowballs, Painted fire reds, tangerines, chocolates,etc and etc ) while cardina species ( CRS, CBS, aura blues, blue bolts, king kongs, OEBTS, Tigers, etc etc). never try to keep neocaridina with another neocardina those will interbreed for sure... lol...same rule goes for cardina species, never keep cardina species with another cardina species... hope that helps  

here is an example to better clarify... lol...

You can keep Cherries with CRS, but never CRS with CBS or Aura blues... You can keep Blue pearls with OEBTS, but never BLue pearls + snowballs or yellows. 

I have keep Rilis with CRS and they have coexisted well.  just make sure water parameters are for that of CRS. 

For hardier shrimp... any neocardina species would do they are all pretty hardy... my personal favorites, are Painted fire reds, blue pearls and rilis.


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

caridina species (crystal red, crystal black, tiger) will interbreed and neocaridina species (cherry, yellow, blue, snowball) will also interbreed but neocaridina and caridina will not interbreed. crossbreeding will only result in undesirable shrimp with less attractive colors and patterns.. people won't want a hybrid shrimp since it does not have pure genes. 

edit: oops, i've had my neocaridina and caridina mixed up.


----------

